# fight at solomon again



## nylfish (Mar 30, 2009)

Went by the pier last night and we were told 2 old fellows had a fist fight in the parking lot over space they said old folks in their 50s + what the world is coming too when these people don't set examples for the young 
We were told this was a serious fight it was Ali vs Foreman , jabs to the head then a left hook, counter punch, a straight right to the jaw follow-up with a upper-cut down he goes


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

...and people wonder why I quit fishing the bay years ago (less the SPSP get together)... I used to fish all the piers....

Don't see this happen at AI...

Sandcrab


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i haven't given up on the bay, i got a kayak. haven't fished SPSP from shore since before easter. after opening day on the piers you get the jerks that put out 10 rods on the end of the pier and then go to sleep or think its party time and get so obnoxis thay they get public spots closed after dark. there are so few public fishing places and more and more people fishing things like that are going to happen.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

damn shame.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

why do ppl like going to solomons

its got like no space to fish


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Drive another 30 mins longer and you can fish at PLO


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

I stopped by the pier this even and the lights are back except for the right corner and they are out for many years now and it is quit dark 
Now you all understand what we are talking about those hooligans , very soon we have no place to fish, my thing we all buy ourselves a boat 
I was talking to a boat owner 2 weeks ago at solomon and he told me for those very reason he went out and bought himself a boat 
During the week I fished at Solomon because I have to work the following day ,weekends I took my immediates to P/L/O away from those fools


----------



## fishinswede (May 27, 2009)

nylfish said:


> old folks in their 50s +


Ouch--that hurts!  I'm 55 but still feel 35. I'll still take you younguns in the racquetball court or in the pool  Good thing I'm so laid back or I might take offense at these young whippersnappers


----------



## nylfish (Mar 30, 2009)

Very good to know you are 55 and can move mountains however it does not means because one is blessed with fountain of youth he/she goes out and fight weaklins ,I know of a man he is 62 and he still bench press 305lbs leg press 1200lbs and curls 140lbs and the only reason he is not bench pressing more he had an accident(car) and hurt his shoulder yet this man is one of the most peaceful person I ever met he had no time for war 
The time has come to put away the sword and fish in peace by the way this man has a 48'' chest and 34'' waist


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I have a 48" chest and a 38 inch waist. So watch out - here comes Husky!


----------



## nylfish (Mar 30, 2009)

HUSKYMD
Glad to know I like people who take care of themselves both physically & mentally they usually live a very long time in peace & prosperity again congrats and happy fishing


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Uh dude, I was joking. I am 48" and 38", but it's all blubber man. :--|


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

i think he likes you husky !!!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Did anyone inform the police or at least make them aware that this is occurring? This would be the only way it'll get cleaned up. If not, it'll keep getting worse and then they'll shut it all down.


----------



## nylfish (Mar 30, 2009)

*No Dude*

Huskymd & Archer 393 firstly I am a woman and the man I referred to is my friend and if you read my statement correctly I said people who take care of themselves I did not mentioned a gender therefore you should be carefull of your assumptions


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

fishinswede said:


> Ouch--that hurts!  I'm 55 but still feel 35. I'll still take you younguns in the racquetball court or in the pool  Good thing I'm so laid back or I might take offense at these young whippersnappers


Yeah it's a good thing cause I hate to see old people get their a$$ kicked he he he 

Just jokin !!


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

Firstly i humbly apologize Nylfish .But holy hell i was only kidding around .


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

archer393 said:


> Firstly i humbly apologize Nylfish .But holy hell i was only kidding around .



Me too I'm an old dude too :fishing:


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

:--|


HuskyMD said:


> I have a 48" chest and a 38 inch waist. So watch out - here comes Husky!


:--|:--|:spam::spam:


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Tracker16 said:


> Me too I'm an old dude too :fishing:


I wll not say how old I am but i still know how to make a single tree for a horse harness. (for the old farmers.)


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

HuskyMD said:


> I have a 48" chest and a 38 inch waist. So watch out - here comes Husky!


ROFLMAO!!!!!:beer:opcorn::beer:opcorn:Go Husky!


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*Lets get back to fishing*

Years ago when this sight was created it was about fishing , things like where the fish was biting ,the better tackles , who has the best bait , how one did the day after , new starters get informations about area piers & the right tackle to buy and many more about fishing etc etc etc 
Now adays we spent more time attacting members calling women dude and disrespectfull to others them we said we were only joking 
Lets get back to fishing and what related
By the way stopped by Northbeach yesterday saw few medium croakers and a good amount of spots being caught the bait they were using was blood worms


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

thank you supercast! that is why this is the first time i've spoken on p &s in months


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

supercast said:


> Years ago when this sight was created it was about fishing , things like where the fish was biting ,the better tackles , who has the best bait , how one did the day after , new starters get informations about area piers & the right tackle to buy and many more about fishing etc etc etc
> Now adays we spent more time attacting members calling women dude and disrespectfull to others them we said we were only joking
> Lets get back to fishing and what related
> By the way stopped by Northbeach yesterday saw few medium croakers and a good amount of spots being caught the bait they were using was blood worms


I disagree. Discussion of activities that may potentially negatively impact the access to a public fishing location (of the few remaining we have access to) is a fishing-related issue. These occurances should be discussed and as responsible fishermen, we should take strides to ensure that the appropriate authorities are informed and are taking action. If we do not take action now, when the city/county shuts down the pier, it'll be gone forever. 

So, I ask again, *was this ever reported to the police?*


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

supercast you deffinitly take yourself way too seriously ,have you no sense of humor ? if you were refering to my comment then you really need a zanex or something .in no way was my comment disrespectful and i was only joking .so to sum it all up if you interpreted my words as disrespectful ...............BITE ME!!!!!!! 
 now that was disrespectful ! good fishing everyone


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Atlantaking , you are right mis-conduct should be aired , reported and brought forward to the public attention however when we start to call our members names (like a woman dude ) you are out of place and to be rude is not a sense of humor ,that is why I don't tolerate music who call women B---
and people who refer to thier friends as my dog or my N neither ref. to another race as white T 
I think we can learn from Bill Cosby with all his humors never be-littled anybody


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Wow, some people on here have gotten super sensitive. Never knew that "dude" was now a derogatory term??

I fought an old guy once. Grabbed his bald-shiny head and threw him to the ground after he charged at me. Then I preened around like I had just clobbered Ali in a championship bout.

Oh wait, that was Pedro Martinez, not me.


----------



## Kayakist (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't care who ya are, that's funny right there!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

jhmorgan said:


> wow, some people on here have gotten super sensitive. Never knew that "dude" was now a derogatory term??
> 
> I fought an old guy once. Grabbed his bald-shiny head and threw him to the ground after he charged at me. Then i preened around like i had just clobbered ali in a championship bout.
> 
> Oh wait, that was pedro martinez, not me.




lolol!!!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

supercast said:


> Atlantaking , you are right mis-conduct should be aired , reported and brought forward to the public attention however when we start to call our members names (like a woman dude ) you are out of place and to be rude is not a sense of humor ,that is why I don't tolerate music who call women B---
> and people who refer to thier friends as my dog or my N neither ref. to another race as white T
> I think we can learn from Bill Cosby with all his humors never be-littled anybody


Since user names are rarely gender specific-- it should be obvious that no one knowingly did what your accusing them of-- if a poster doesn't identify there gender-- it's quite typical to assume *male* on a fishing board-- no offense to the ladies-- but they are vastly outnumbered.


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

*No dude?*



supercast said:


> Years ago when this sight was created it was about fishing , things like where the fish was biting ,the better tackles , who has the best bait , how one did the day after , new starters get informations about area piers & the right tackle to buy and many more about fishing etc etc etc
> Now adays we spent more time attacting members calling women dude and disrespectfull to others them we said we were only joking
> Lets get back to fishing and what related
> By the way stopped by Northbeach yesterday saw few medium croakers and a good amount of spots being caught the bait they were using was blood worms


In all fairness, how would one be able to tell that behind the name nylfish is a female?


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

i think we all just need a hug !!!!!! some more then others


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Kayakist said:


> I don't care who ya are, that's funny right there!



LOL! Git r doneeeee


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*Dude*

According to the illustrated encyclopedic dictionary a dude is a conspicuously overdressed man ,a fellow, a chap nothing about a woman therefore it is an insult to call a woman a dude all I am saying respect the ladies and to all of you males we have plenty of ladies as members I personally met about 4 during fishing on the piers and head boats therefore be carefull with your remarks 
YOU should follow AtlantaKing he had no time for cheap shots


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

jhmorgan said:


> Wow, some people on here have gotten super sensitive. Never knew that "dude" was now a derogatory term??
> 
> I fought an old guy once. Grabbed his bald-shiny head and threw him to the ground after he charged at me. Then I preened around like I had just clobbered Ali in a championship bout.
> 
> Oh wait, that was Pedro Martinez, not me.


Thats the problem right there. Seems like as soon as you cross the VA. line everyone up there gets super sensitive. I don't get why so many people up North are so confrontational. Its like they feed on it. Hell, this thread is a prime example. I don't look at the MD board that often, but when I do seems like this is the theme. The last time I checked it people were arguing over whether or not the croaker had showed up yet. Croaker? Are you serious? WTF? Frankly, I'm surprised fights don't happen more often up there. I can only imagine a bunch of Joe Pesci's with fishing rods fighting over the elusive croaker.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Out Sick said:


> Thats the problem right there. Seems like as soon as you cross the VA. line everyone up there gets super sensitive. I don't get why so many people up North are so confrontational. Its like they feed on it. Hell, this thread is a prime example. I don't look at the MD board that often, but when I do seems like this is the theme. The last time I checked it people were arguing over whether or not the croaker had showed up yet. Croaker? Are you serious? WTF? Frankly, I'm surprised fights don't happen more often up there. I can only imagine a bunch of Joe Pesci's with fishing rods fighting over the elusive croaker.


LOL!!!! "how true it is"


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Out Sick said:


> Thats the problem right there. Seems like as soon as you cross the VA. line everyone up there gets super sensitive. I don't get why so many people up North are so confrontational. Its like they feed on it. Hell, this thread is a prime example. I don't look at the MD board that often, but when I do seems like this is the theme. The last time I checked it people were arguing over whether or not the croaker had showed up yet. Croaker? Are you serious? WTF? Frankly, I'm surprised fights don't happen more often up there. I can only imagine a bunch of Joe Pesci's with fishing rods fighting over the elusive croaker.


Now hold on here......I live up North (not by choice I might add) and I'm not confrontational at all til ya wiz in my cheerios. Hey Husky I can relate, I have been describe as a "cigarette machine with legs". I'm 5'9 with a 56 1/2 inch chest.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK folks,, it's starting to feel like middle of winter and the PMS is starting to flow.

In case ya didn't know, one of the big rules is no racist comments so go back to complaining about how high cigs cost and not catching fish.

PS- This is why we love picking on yall Yankies so much


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

im just an ol rebel stuck up here in yankee land .i think its funny when grown men and women take offence at something trivial . welll its about time for me to be on my way home to wv ,see yall in a couple weeks .nuff said ...good fishing everyone


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*archer393*

From your utterances I knew you where from the mountains and how are the rainbow & brook trout plus those deer & wild hogs I would like to do some f/water fishing and hunting when the season comes around (thanks)


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

I think that the next time I'm fishing on a pier with a group of rowdies that I'll sugest that everyone stop for a moment, join hands and sing either a rousing version of "Let There be Peace on Earth" or "Kumbaya".


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

do kumbaya. i dont know let there be peace. need a guitar to for full peacemaking effect.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

supercast said:


> From your utterances I knew you were from the mountains and how are the rainbow & brook trout plus those deer & wild hogs I would like to do some f/water fishing and hunting when the season comes around (thanks)


 life too short lets fish in peace


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Can we get along?*

One thing I appreciate about PS is all the fine people I've gotten to meet and know. Over the years it has been my pleasure to match the faces with the screennames. Our common thread is fishing, but greater than that is the human contact through communication. Having said that we know that the written medium is imperfect because it does not faithfully reveal the true emotion of the comments. Thanks for clarifying when things are misinterpreted. 
And we definitely need to be neighborhood watchmen over the public piers we enjoy. We cannot allow the irresponsible individuals to ruin our common pleasure, nor can we allow dissension to rise up in our midst. Keep the comments coming and let us mature together. 

Tight lines and sometimes tight lips.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> I have a 48" chest and a 38 inch waist. So watch out - here comes Husky!


Trevor
You have really changed. The last time I saw you you were like me and had to tighten your belt because the gut was larger than your but. he he he


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

We talk about fishing here. Please keep personal gripes to PM.


----------

